
Make a Dodecahedron from Post-it Notes - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjOOhemquss
======
ColinWright
Thanks to those who've up-voted this. As I write this, it's been 48 minutes,
has 3 points, and is down at place 491. Clearly it's been down-voted
substantially, so various people must think this is actively inappropriate for
HN, equivalent to spam.

I'd be interested to hear people's thoughts. Not many will see this now, it
being ranked so low, but tell me - is this effectively spam? Is this actively
inappropriate for HN?

People might think it is - some obviously do - but I'd like to hear the
opinions, rather than just see the down-votes.

Let me know.

Thanks.

 _Edit: Now 51 minutes, 4 points, still down at 491._

~~~
bodski
This is absolutely the kind of thing I come to HN for (amongst technical
discussions, interesting new projects etc). I have seen some of the
singingbanana guy's videos before somewhere, full of enthusiasm and good
explanations, he'd make a great teacher.

Possibly this is falling victim to overzealous flagging as people go through
the list.

Keep on posting Colin, I often find the stuff you post here on HN to be
interesting to me.

